# My Humidor all stocked



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Finally got everything out its frozen slumber and into the humidor so i took some pictures. Now everything is resting and getting back to its normal RH for optimal smoke.


























Small 16 cup sterilite to catch overflow









and a small little guy as a drybox for cigarillos and ROTT


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm loving the two sideways pictures. Sorry guys


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice pics Bro, enjoy you smoke sir!


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

tried to edit but it wont allow me


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

hey, is that a little air vent atop the 16 c overflow Sterilite container?

Any humi device at all in the drybox??


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes and yes. the airvent it for microwaving to allow air out. 

The smaller box has a 69 Boveda Pack that i had extra of.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:
:cowboyic9::cowboyic9::cowboyic9:


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Interesting, pics show up normal on my desktop, but sideways on my iPad :/


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks great Will! You have some nice looking sticks in there :tu


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Great stash! Thanks the share


----------



## Humastronaut (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks delicious!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice will! You'll like those Nub's the longer they sit. Im getting around to the ones I bought in February now and they are starting to mellow nicely.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Ah, yes! Another devote' of the 7day pill dispenser!

BTW, I have a Garmin. Can I come over? :smoke:


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice, post up in a month when it's full and you buy another humi!


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I can't wait to smoke the ashtons, they were handed down from my dad. He says there four years old. I don't think their that old... Plus his humidor was never as well maintained as mine will be so they were pretty dry when I got them but the Cello was niiiice and yellow and the esquires that came with them tasted so smoooooth.



Herf N Turf said:


> Ah, yes! Another devote' of the 7day pill dispenser!
> 
> BTW, I have a Garmin. Can I come over? :smoke:


Haha an yea no problem!

Thanks for the pill dispenser idea, CVS pharmacy gave me two for free so not only is it very effective but very cheap too!


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

i noticed u have 2 humidification devices, are both used or is one of them not


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

zabhatton said:


> i noticed u have 2 humidification devices, are both used or is one of them not


Yes, I removed the foam from the stock humidification and replaced with beads and added a few at the bottom.


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice stash, dude! 

Nice looking humi, too!


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks. I pulled the trigger on cooler due to a bad bidding habit so I'll have to throw that up here in a week when it's all together


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Hmm so all you have in there is the foam case filled with beads and that little pill box? I think I may be overdoing it. I have 3 small filter bags of KL in my 100ct desktop. They take up a lot of cigar space...


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yea man that's all I got and I think I'm overdoing it, but it rebounds super quick from me opening all the time. I used less than 1/4 lb of heartfelt.

Take some Kl out and see wherethe Rh sits. If it stays then Great! If not throw the bag back in


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice stash... I too have a similar selection of Perdomo sticks. I think I'll have one soon... Raining out now, though... 

:smoke:


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

how many ct humi is that and how many do u actually have in it


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

100 ct, I have ~80


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> Nice stash... I too have a similar selection of Perdomo sticks. I think I'll have one soon... Raining out now, though...
> 
> :smoke:


I fell In love with the lot 23 the first time i smoke it, I'm reallY tryin to sample because I haven't had much of a variety but I love that stick. Haven't had much that blew it away in my mind.


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

Dubv23 said:


> I fell In love with the lot 23 the first time i smoke it, I'm reallY tryin to sample because I haven't had much of a variety but I love that stick. Haven't had much that blew it away in my mind.


If you like the lot 23 maduro, you should try the Diesel Unholy Cocktail when you get a chance. I bet you'll like that one too...

:gossip:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

enjoy, nice stash!


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> If you like the lot 23 maduro, you should try the Diesel Unholy Cocktail when you get a chance. I bet you'll like that one too...
> 
> :gossip:


I actually have five o them on ice right now, can't wait to try them


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks very nice, never thought of pill dispenser for as a vessel for beads/kl. I like Lot 23 too and the price is right.


----------

